# *IronMag Research Sildenafil review



## dieseljimmy (Oct 26, 2014)

Well it seems as though I'm one of sexually frustrated fellas that gets to try the newest additon to the IM research line up... sildenafil.

First off it works!






I actually like it as a pwo. Took 50 mg today 45 min before gym time.  Before I went to the gym I got a hair cut. Since I'ma shallow, sex driven asshole... i go to the hottest hair cutter i can find. As she was finishing my neck and concentrating on the precision work. I took about 2 or 12 looks down her blouse. And the drape got a mini tent! This might have happened without the IM sildenafil. Walked in to the gym flushed and sinus stuffy. Got a great pump and SFW. 315 incline for 14 bitches!

got home and had a NRB... as documented above. Wife had a migraine so I molested myself to some recently obtained nudz from a very whorish milf friend. 

Got the product fast.  The product seemed very well dispersed in the solution even before I shaked it. Taste was not wonderful, but that's hardly noteworthy in this arena.

the price is right for a good product. With a sheriv15 discount it's a good deal.  http://www.ironmagresearch.com/






Don't forget to enter sheriv15 in the code box.  Boobies!


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 26, 2014)

In for your LOG


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 27, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> In for your LOG



Took another cc pwo
Love this preworkout.  Great pumps. Had to walk from kickbacks today.
Was a hit with the old cawk lurcher in the locker room post workout.


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Long ago off the shores of japan, a 60ml of iml research Sildenafil fell into the wrong hands....


----------

